

Show HN: ReddWall – An Automatic Reddit Wallpaper Changer - matthewbauer
https://github.com/matthewbauer/reddwall

======
ljk
pretty cool that nsfw content is not allowed by default

~~~
matthewbauer
Submissions to /r/wallpapers shouldn't be NSFW but it checks just in case!

